# Bow Fishing Events



## Al33

If you know of a bow fishing tournament or club event and would like to make note of it in this thread please do so. This thread will remain pinned the top of the forum page for easy access.

Please include dates, times, locations, and any contact information you may have with a notice. I will try to copy and paste the info to this first post for easy reference as it comes in.

Thanks,

Al

April 25-26 on Lake Guntersville at Scottsboro, AL. - Muzzy Classic - http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3205271&postcount=3


The GBA will host several shoots through out the year. Feel free to join in. 2009 G.B.A club tournament dates are set as:

 3-14-09....Cooper River, SC..Cypress Landing.............8pm-3am.numbers

4-04-09....G.B.A championship..West Point Lake.........7pm-7am.numbers

5-09-09....Lake Russell...Elbert ramp.........................8pm-2am.numbers

6-06-09....Guntersville,Al..Mud Crk..Trailoring..............8pm-6am.numbers

7-25-09....Savannah River Shootout..Riverside Ramp....8pm-3am.numbers

8-22-09...Chickamauga Shoot..Hwy58 Ramp................8pm-4am...Big 20

All welcome to come and shoot! 

We may also throw some tournys together short notice but these are the main ones that we planned out early in the year.


----------



## Bowfisher

The GBA will host several shoots through out the year with along attending the other major shoots across the country.(Muzzy,Chickamuaga Classic,Cajun, Worlds,ect)

Feel free to join in.

Tournament dates are set as.....

2009 G.B.A club tournaments

3-14-09....Cooper River, SC..Cypress Landing.............8pm-3am.numbers

4-04-09....G.B.A championship..West Point Lake.........7pm-7am.numbers

5-09-09....Lake Russell...Elbert ramp.........................8pm-2am.numbers

6-06-09....Guntersville,Al..Mud Crk..Trailoring..............8pm-6am.numbers

7-25-09....Savannah River Shootout..Riverside Ramp....8pm-3am.numbers

8-22-09...Chickamauga Shoot..Hwy58 Ramp................8pm-4am...Big 20

All welcome to come and shoot! 

Any questions feel free to contact me by pm.

We may also throw some tournys together short notice but these are the main ones that we planned out early in the year.


----------



## markland

*10th Annual Muzzy Classic*

April 25-26 on Lake Guntersville at Scottsboro, AL.  Located at William W. Gross State Park on Mink Creek.  Big 20 format, $150 per team, 7am-7pm.  Guaranteed $3500 1st place prize money, remaining money paid out as well as numerous prizes for all competitors.  Check out our flyer attached or on our website at Muzzy.com or e-mail me at mark@muzzy.com  Thanks!


----------



## shiznugg

*Where do i register?*

How does the registration work?  Who do I need to call?


----------



## markland

You can call in or mail in the registration or sign up the day of the shoot, but will have to wait till next year!  That shoot is already done!  We normally do it the last weekend in April of each year.  Stay tuned around Jan-Feb and I will have the new info up! Mark


----------



## Augustabowhunter

June 13 Clarks Hill 5 for  5 in  5.  830 to 130 Cherokee boat ramp.

$25 per shooter with $5 going into each of the 5 pots;

Biggest Carp
Biggest Gar
Biggest Sucker
Biggest Catfish
Smallest legal fish

And the shoot last 5 hrs - 5 for 5 in 5 

You can have as many shooters in your boat as you like. You can win 1, 2... or all of the pots. They are real easy to put on and anyone can win.


----------



## thompsonsz71

im ready for the 5 for 5 in 5


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

*tournaments*

someone needs to have a tournament on oconee


----------



## markland

Well do it BW, holler at me and I can tell you what you need to do and prepare for!  Mark


----------



## Michael

July 18th Clarks Hill 5 for 5 in 5. Starts at 830 at Cherokee boat ramp.

$25 per shooter with $5 going into each of the 5 pots;

Biggest Carp
Biggest Gar
Biggest Sucker
Biggest Catfish
Smallest legal fish

And the shoot last 5 hrs - 5 for 5 in 5 

You can have as many shooters in your boat as you like. You can win 1, 2... or all of the pots. They are real easy to put on and anyone can win.


----------



## cutnloose

Can any0ne give me some info about the savvanah river shootout on the 25th. This will be our teams first tournament and need some help on what we have to do to get started shooting the tournaments.


----------



## RIVER_CAT

_*GEORGIA BOWFISHING ASSOCATION*_ 


2010 TOURNAMENTS


2-20-10....Clarks Hill,GA.. Cherokee Boat ramp............7pm-2am....Big 20

3-20-10....Cooper River, SC..Cypress Landing.............7pm-7am....numbers

*4-10-10.... G.B.A 5th Annual GA State Championship
•Elberton Ramp (Hwy 72)Lake Russell,GA for blast off/weigh in
•6pm-8am.....numbers
•Trailoring allowed....All public waters in the State of GA

•***More info and rules to be announced****


5-15-10....Guntersville,AL..Mud Crk....Trailoring...........7pm-7am....numbers

6-05-10....Guntersville,AL..Mud Crk....Trailoring............8pm-6am....numbers GAR ONLY!

8-07-10....Chickamauga,TN....Hwy58 Ramp..................8pm-7am....Big 20






All shoots will be 2 or 3 man team

One class (Airboats,fans,kickers,trolling motors)

*All club shoot fees are as follows* 
•$10 per person for club members*
•$30 per person for Non club members*
•Optional $10 per boat Big Fish Pot NOT included

*2010 GBA Club Membership dues are $25 per person***

GA State shoot entry fee will be $100 per team with optional $25 Big Fish Pot

More rules and info to come

If anyone needs more info please feel free to contact me​


----------



## bullardsls1

i am gonna try to shoot guntersville 06-06-10 do i need to sign up or is it 2 late also is there any more shoots going on between now and then maybe a small time tourny or something like that


----------



## Gaducker

Theres a few of us goin campin at westpoint july 18th and if we round up enough boats we may take up a pot.  Dont know what camp ground yet.


----------



## bullardsls1

yeah keep me posted i am intersted


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Gaducker said:


> Theres a few of us goin campin at westpoint july 18th and if we round up enough boats we may take up a pot.  Dont know what camp ground yet.



Im game for it.  Let me know!


----------

